# Diabetic ED...



## MarriageWisdom_ Seeker (Dec 24, 2009)

My husband and I have been been together for sixteen yrs. we always had great, mind blowing sex up until a year or so ago, the first sign of trouble was he wasn't feeling he was lasting long enough, the second was not being able to stay hard. He has diabetes stage two and after researching i'm pretty sure he has diabetic ED. He doesn't want to take any Viagra or similar cause he said he feels it wouldn't "be him" that is pleasing me, so I researched and found Damiana :smnotworthy: so we both started taking it {mine for my menopause and limbido} and it seems to be workin he is starting to stay harder longer {sometimes he will lose it but not like before and it's been fun gettn him hard again} and he hasn't been coming as quickly either, have not tried the squeeze technique yet. My question is.... is there any other sexual delights or positions we can try? ray: Any ideas would be great and lucrative for our sex life. :yay:


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Vigorous exercise and losing weight to get the blood glucose levels down would be a good start. 

But if he has been diabetic, or an undiagnosed diabetic, for many years, then the damage to the blood vessels and the nerves of the penis is done and there is nothing you can do.

If that's the case, if he wants a decent sex life then he has to start taking the Viagra.


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

Have your husband get his testosterone levels checked. It's not uncommon for diabetes and low T to occur together. Did you mean Diabetes Type 2? Diabetes Type 2 can be controlled via diet, exercise, medication. I know because I'm a Type 2 Diabetic and had low T. I'm doing all of the above plus testosterone replacement therapy. While I never had ED, the raised testosterone levels helps with erections.


----------



## DennisNLA (Jan 26, 2010)

My Endocrinologist has stated the Viagra / Cialis tend not to work for Type 2's. I have not pressed the issue due to other problems in the current marriage. I would talk to your hubbys doc and see what are his options.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

DennisNLA said:


> My Endocrinologist has stated the Viagra / Cialis tend not to work for Type 2's. I have not pressed the issue due to other problems in the current marriage. I would talk to your hubbys doc and see what are his options.


I'm type 2 and it works great for me. I don't even have to take a whole tablet- half gets the job done quite nicely.


----------

